# How to make a 2.5 gain some horsepower?



## Altima2.5project (Apr 27, 2010)

Can anyone help me, giving me some ideas in how to increase my altima 2.5 horsepower.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

SFR turbo kit.


----------



## jks2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Air and fuel are the main two requirements to increase HP. Turbo would definitely increase amount or air. K & N air filter will increase the flow some. Larger injectors, but only if you increase the air flow to the engine. Otherwise you end up running rich and wasting fuel.

Of course you could always trade it for a 3.5.


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

For starters lose the PRECAT and get a header. I did this because of the notorious precat failure that the 2.5 is cursed with. I was lucky and got rid of mine before it designated. After putting the header on I noticed a gain in power and better millage. Like I said, just for starters...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Put it on a diet! Lighter wheels/less cargo/interior, lighter body parts... all counts


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eyesack said:


> Put it on a diet! Lighter wheels/less cargo/interior, lighter body parts... all counts


you'd have to saw the car in half to make a weight reduction worth while in an altima.

it's a 4cyl altima. unless you put forced induction on it, there's not going to be any sort of worthwhile gain.

Better off keeping it as-is and saving for a faster car.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol yeah you're right :\
...that's why I drive a miata now lol!

also, you can at least make some fun noises with an intake and exhaust lol. I have an injen CAI and Mossy exhaust, sounds niiiice


----------

